# Fernsteuerung?!



## Florianrau (2. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen ich habe vollgendes Prob

ich möchte meine Rolläden Zuhause fernsteuern übers Internet.
Das Ganze soll von meiner Arbeit aus funktionieren
Wie könnte ich das realiesieren 
Die Rolläden steuere ich zur Zeit von meinem PC zuhause
Mein Internetzugang ist ein dsl Flat mit dyn IP

Ich bedanke mich im vorraus und hoffe auf euere Hilfe


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2004)

Wenn du die eh schon vom PC aus steuern kannst ist das doch kein Problem,oder?
z.B. mit VNC, dann kommst du über die dynamische Domain auf deinen Rechner
und kannst arbeiten als ob du davor sitzen würdest.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Tim C. (2. April 2004)

Wie Sinac schon erwähnte wird VNC wohl die passende Möglichkeit sein. Wird allerdings nur funktionieren, wenn du auf der Arbeit nicht rigoros alle Ports bis auf Port 80 für normalen HTTP Verkehr geperrt hast, da VNC min. 2 Ports braucht.

Eine mögliche Software Lösung wäre z.B. TightVNC. Ist Freeware und sowohl für Linux als auch für Windows zu haben und außerdem Cross OS kompatibel, das heisst du kannst von einem Windows Client auf einen Linux Server zugreifen (zumindest theoretisch  ).


----------



## Florianrau (2. April 2004)

Danke das ist genau was ich gesucht habe und es funktioniert 

MFG   Florian


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *...und außerdem Cross OS kompatibel, das heisst du kannst von einem Windows Client auf einen Linux Server zugreifen (zumindest theoretisch  ). *



Wieso theoretisch, hattest du mal Probleme damit? Bei mir läuft das immer ohne
Probleme mit RealVNC und dem RBF Server und umgekehrt.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Tim C. (2. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Wieso theoretisch, hattest du mal Probleme damit? Bei mir läuft das immer ohne
> Probleme mit RealVNC und dem RBF Server und umgekehrt.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mal probleme bei Tight VNC und connecten von Windows nach Linux. Da war die X-Server Darstellung nicht so der Bringer sprich ich hatte wirklich eine rohe X-Server Oberfläche vor mir mit einem Terminal aber der Windowmanager, der eigentlich lief, war nicht zu sehen. Kann aber auch konfigurationsbedingt gewesen sein.


----------

